# need a reef aquarium light



## jacoviii (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi I would like to build a Reef aquarium light for checking corals out at local shops. 
Specs I think I want ...
3+ leds
looking to run all leds at once 
up to 4 18650
light rang 
395nm or 400nm
lots of 455nm
top out at 470nm

but i need your help i'm new
I like this unit but to much $$$ http://www.xenopuselectronix.com/xeled/index.html

also I have found a few LED that might work in the build 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10pcs-3W-Mi...V-/331519908300?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276

or separate UV and royal blue would work too.


----------

